# 98 Johnson 9.9 leak at prop



## htf2034 (Jul 10, 2009)

Bought a 98 Johnson 9.9 that looks like new, barely used.  After running a little rough at first, now runs great, but leaking a greyish sludge from prop.  Mechanic did pressure test-fine, compression test-good, and cleaned out carburetor but leak continues.  Also checked gear lube which was a little dark but found no water.  Leak is a slow drip that smells like gasoline.  Any engine pros out there have any ideas?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Unburnt 2 stroke oil and gasoline mixed with carbon
   deposited on the walls of the exhaust housing 
continues to trickle down after the engine is put away

             normal with a 2 stroke motor


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Unburnt 2 stroke oil and gasoline mixed with carbon
> deposited on the walls of the exhaust housing
> continues to trickle down after the engine is put away
> 
> normal with a 2 stroke motor


thats what it sounds like to me also


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Light grey sludge means lower unit leak. Could be really bad if not fixed quick.... BEEN THERE....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Keep an eye on the gear lube if It aint yellow Dont sweat it ....

Dave


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

About a half dollar size spot under your motor is normal.

If it looks like this then you have a problem.


----------



## htf2034 (Jul 10, 2009)

It definitely doesn't look like that. It's a slight drip and sounds like from the replies it may not be anything to worry about. Thanks for all the help from a newbie boat owner.

Taylor


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

If someone before you ran something through it to "de-carbonize" it, it will do this for the next 8 - 15 uses. If that's the case, it's normal. Any way you can find out if that was done?

Kemo


----------



## htf2034 (Jul 10, 2009)

That's exactly what the mechanic said when I picked it up yesterday. He said it looks and runs like it's new and the best thing is probably just to run it like crazy and let the exhaust system clean all that out. That was good news as I had read elsewhere that grey fluid meant lower unit problem. Thanks again for the replies.


----------

